# Anyone know a dog training/behaviourist in Aberdeen??



## harrison79 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi

we live in Aberdeen and i have no luck with contacting the puppy trainers in the area with regards to getting my pup booked in. I have emailed and left phone messages but got nothing back.

He will be 6 months at the end of December and i am beginning to think puppy classes may not be what he needs as he is good with basic commands. However i do have some issues with him that i need to get ironed out, so was thinking of some one on one training.

If anyone knows of anyone please let me know 

thanks!! xx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, harry! :--)

i asked my UK friends for referrals -

====== pasted copy ==========

try
Billie Machell
Roadside of Craigie, Whitecairns, Aberdeenshire, 
SCOTLAND, AB23 8XE
Telephone: 01651 862310, 
eMail: [email protected]

or my buddy deffo recommend Anna if they want to travel 
a wee bit, and her website is amazing! 
she is a COAPE Practitioner;

Anna Patfield B.Sc., CABP
Lynacre, Forgandenny, Perthshire, SCOTLAND, PH2 9EX
Telephone: 
01738 812319 or 07906 173993

Website: 
Dog Training, Puppy Training, Dog and Puppy Behaviour Problems - Help and Advice, Pet Shop 
dogeventsscotland.co.uk
eMail: 
[email protected] 
[email protected]

===========================

i hope this helps, :thumbup1: all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## harrison79 (Nov 26, 2009)

hey

thanks for this!

I did try the first guy but he never responded. Perth is a bit too far for us, but i will try the guy Billie again.

thanks again

x


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, harry! :--) 

i do not know what all is there, but my buddy DID say that annes website is quite incredible - 
try looking for some tips there, while waiting for a return call / e-mail. 
i would send an e-mail, too - phone calls can be forgotten...  

cheers, 
--- terry


----------

